# March Madness Indoor 3D Shoot "that Elk!?!"



## #1 big archer

:shade:Hey Everyone, March Madness is quickly approaching. 


March Madness
Indoor 3-D Shoot
Hosted by
Onaping Falls Archery Club
March 20, 2009 


·Shoot will be held at St. Charles College, 1400 Hawthorne Dr. (off Falconbridge Rd) in Sudbury, Ontario.

·Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included) 

·Registration 8 am, shoot starts at 9;45 am (rolling start)

·Entry Fees include lunch::slice:

§ $30.00/adult

§ $25.00/senior (age 55 and up)

§ $15.00/junior (ages 12 to 17)

§ $5.00/cubs & cadet (ages 11 and under) 



·Shoot at 2 rounds of 20 indoor 3-D targets (come see our life-like range) 

·Vendors will be on site to demo equipment 

·Spectators Welcome (no entry fee), Lunch available $5.00

·Looking for Sponsors and Volunteers

P.S. We are currently working on securing affordable hotel rates close to the venue for out-of-towners who require accommodations. Will keep you posted once everything is in place.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to call.

Thank you, hope to see you there.

Al & Sue Carriere
OFAC
For additional information call: Al. Carriere

705-855-3238

[email protected]


----------



## pointystik

*march Madness*

Al, I'm sure you meant to type "2010". Hope you have a really good turnout for this shoot.

Pointystik


----------



## HyperFlow

any family rates?


----------



## ontario moose

*3d madness*

Hey *Lifetime *sports, can you pm me.. I'm interested



#1 can you tell me more about the rolling start.. I'm really thinking of coming up. Might come up the night before.

I'm from Kitchener, I have a pile of friends up there that I have not seen since I've moved down from New Liskeard.. oh boy.. 9 years now..(their kids might be shooting in the adult class)

Gilles


----------



## lastcall21

You know I'll be there!!! Warmup for 3D Indoor Nationals.


----------



## #1 big archer

*please note*

You are right it's a typo, it should be 2010...

BTW, we were able to secure special rates of $89.99 at the Quality Inn (390 Elgin) in Sudbury for Friday evening the 19th of March...if you need a room please call the hotel directly at 705-675-1273 -- the group code is 106611 or tell them you are with the Onaping Falls Archery Club. We blocked off 10 rooms so please be aware that it's first come first serve.


----------



## HyperFlow

no family rate?


----------



## #1 big archer

*family rates???*

We are working on it and we will have one.
We are loking into a fair price for the shooters and the club interest! 

Any suggestions???


----------



## HyperFlow

#1 big archer said:


> We are working on it and we will have one.
> We are loking into a fair price for the shooters and the club interest!
> 
> Any suggestions???



The northbay running bear was 30bux for a adult and if i remember correctly it was 40 or 45 for a family.


----------



## btmckay

Running Bear doen't charge enough in my opinion. We told Ming that last
year.
Usually a good rule of thumb for family rate is the price of 2 adults plus
one child. Some people may not think this is fair but you have to look at it
from the club's view and the price of targets(a cheap target is in the $300 bracket), plus for an indoor shoot there maybe the cost of renting the building, insurance, prizes and such.
Brian McKay


----------



## HyperFlow

btmckay said:


> Running Bear doen't charge enough in my opinion. We told Ming that last
> year.
> Usually a good rule of thumb for family rate is the price of *2 adults plus
> one child*. Some people may not think this is fair but you have to look at it
> from the club's view and the price of targets(a cheap target is in the $300 bracket), plus for an indoor shoot there maybe the cost of renting the building, insurance, prizes and such.
> Brian McKay



What would be even the point of having a family rate? Most shooting familys are 3. If thats the case then there is no point of even having a family rate.


----------



## btmckay

Hyperflow
Do you run a club or help out at a club?
Like I said in my original post targets are expensive, small deer and bears run 
$300+ each any bigger and they are $500+. Its expensive to run a 
club/tournament.
Any adult should pay full price and then you get discounts on kids.
Especially at a indoor tournament. The damage on targets is huge.
Alot more than outdoors.
My wife and I both shoot and run a club so we know both sides, we travel
all over the place to shoot we know how much it costs to shoot. We usually shoot 
every other weekend because of costs. One thing I feel is I'd pay a little more to shoot a tournament with good targets(no cheaply patched targets)
Brian


----------



## HyperFlow

btmckay said:


> Hyperflow
> Do you run a club or help out at a club?
> Like I said in my original post targets are expensive, small deer and bears run
> $300+ each any bigger and they are $500+. Its expensive to run a
> club/tournament.
> Any adult should pay full price and then you get discounts on kids.
> Especially at a indoor tournament. The damage on targets is huge.
> Alot more than outdoors.
> My wife and I both shoot and run a club so we know both sides, we travel
> all over the place to shoot we know how much it costs to shoot. We usually shoot
> every other weekend because of costs. One thing I feel is I'd pay a little more to shoot a tournament with good targets(no cheaply patched targets)
> Brian


All im saying dont put a family rate if its going to be the same price as it would be for a non-family rate.


----------



## btmckay

What I suggested for a family rate is full price for the adults and
then get a deal on the kids. The family rate is for a family with 
kids, husband and wife without kids is not what I consider a family(it is but not in the sense for this:wink.
Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*family*

kids are usually 5 bucks to cover medal costs and in some places free.. a kid is up to 12 yrs of age.. also don't forget kids eat lots so money is made by the kitchen instead.... this is just my opinion thanks.. oh and every kid gets a medal or pin as they only cost about 3 dollars in quantity... and the kids targets don`t get shot out to often can last for many years... we need new archers for the future....


----------



## #1 big archer

*Ok*

Wow, some healthy debate going on about a family rate. 

Please keep in mind the rates are already reduced (adult: $30, senior $25, junior (12-17) $15 and cub/cadet (11 and under) $5 -- *also lunch is included** in the entry fee*....not sure how much more we can reduce the entry fees to accomodate a "family" rate and how to categorize a family rate (immediate family of 3 or 4 -- two adults, one junior, one cub or three adults one cub etc) without the club losing...each child receives a medal and in keeping with the March Madness tradition, each and every competitor receives a "surprise". 

Some suggestions on how to accommodate a family rate for this event would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*dead on*

#i archer
your rates seem dead on and yes you supply lunch as well ... as stated by brian the club has to survive and it seems you are on top of financing CORRECTLY .. if only our government was that smart... lol lol lol


----------



## btmckay

I went last year and as Al says they put alot of money out. The lunch is a 
big pasta lunch with bread and salad along with 2 different kind of cakes.
We received a towel upon entry and then the kids got medals and a prize/gift
The winners of each class got an embrodered coat.
Plus all the work and effort/expense they put into their moving targets is alot.
Plus all their targets are like new.
Its an awesome shoot, plan on being their again this year. My buddy who doesn't shoot too many shoots has been bugging me to go since last year.:wink:
Brian


----------



## ontario moose

*3 stooges*

family rates.. how about Classichunter , BTMCKAY and myself go as the 3 stooges.. can you take 1$ off of each of us..

Gilles


----------



## wellis1840

Gilles + Classichunter + BTMCKAY = Family Rate ...yup that'll work

Gilles do you really want to be responsible for those two kids for a whole weekend ...you would go nuts with all their bickering 

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## ontario moose

wellis1840 said:


> Gilles + Classichunter + BTMCKAY = Family Rate ...yup that'll work
> 
> Gilles do you really want to be responsible for those two kids for a whole weekend ...you would go nuts with all their bickering
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bill



I have a good pair of ear protection..

Classic.. you pay 2$ more for comments

Gilles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*ok ok*

Just like the swearing jar ...lol lol ok ok I`m bad lol lol god it felt good..Mike and I and a few others will try to make if not conflicting dates...thats if you``ll have me.. :darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-GURU

Wish I could be there as well, but it always seems to fall on the weekend of the Toronto Sportsman's show, and the Bass Pro Spring classic. For quite a few of us, we have to be at these events for sponsors and such.

I know you can't please everybody, I am just whining about not being able to go to this shoot, as I have heard nothing but rave about it for a few years now.

Rob


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Pm*

Hey Ontario Moose, sent ya a PM.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Should be a good time for all.*

Hi everyone

Looks like this year will be another great shoot just by looking at the interest this tread is getting. 
As always, Big Al and Sue have been working hard to put it all together for everyone to have a great time. However, he does have a few more tricks up his sleeve this year to make it more interesting, (so come prepared :wink.
Again, I hope to see all that came last year and the years before and also some new faces. This year Ontario Moose says he will be there, (maybe if Blake shows up, we'll put you two together :wink.
Bring the family and your friends, everyone will have fun.

Also I would like to thank in advance all the volunteers that help out for this event, without them this wouldn't be possible, it takes a lot of hard work.

Thank you

Roger


----------



## ontario moose

*me*

I hope I don't embarrass myself.. there is just one Blake. He's the top gun , I'd like to be the junior deputy though.. I'm really looking forward to seeing old friends.. 

Dwayne D.. you going? It's been 9 years since moving down from New Liskeard..

Gilles


----------



## #1 big archer

3D-GURU said:


> Wish I could be there as well, but it always seems to fall on the weekend of the Toronto Sportsman's show, and the Bass Pro Spring classic. For quite a few of us, we have to be at these events for sponsors and such.
> 
> I know you can't please everybody, I am just whining about not being able to go to this shoot, as I have heard nothing but rave about it for a few years now.
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, 

It is too bad that you won't be able to attend but it's also nice to hear that you are hearing rave reviews of our shoot. I have questions for you, can you PM me?


----------



## #1 big archer

*Next Questions???*

What do you think about the mechanical 3-D?
Are they challeging enough or is it too challenging? 
Should I add more or take some out?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*Moving targets*

moving targets do take a bit longer to shoot and score... If your tournament runs smoothly and you get finished and awards handed out at a reasonable time in the PAST then add a couple more.. or have one at the end of the shooting line like a 50/50 2 bucks for 3 shots or a buck a shot ... helps generate money ..again if numbers are going to be up be careful not to keep the travelers late before they head home.. still trying to make it with a car load from OTTAWA..then again I`m not very good at moving targets...


----------



## btmckay

Al 
I think you have the combination just right last year you had 6 moving 
targets with differing levels of difficuty and then 14 stationary targets.
They tournament runs great everything is done by 4pm with over 100
shooters. 
Now it can be harder if you are using a target setup like I was(lizard tongue
and back tension release). Like I said to you at North Bay I will be bringing
a different bow set up for this tournament. But for most people with 
hunting setups its great.
Al there is a reason you get 100+ shooters show up to your shoot some 
people traveling a long ways. Its different and alot of fun.
Like I said in an earlier post I have a friend who is still talking about and 
is bugging me to go again. Which we are planning weather pending.
I hope I haven't come across to annoying just trying to give some kudos 
to Al and his club for running a fun and different event.
Brian


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Cabin fever anyone ????*

Tired of the winter and have a bad case of cabin fever, itching to get the 3d season on the way, just showing up for this shoot is the best cure available known to mankind. Big Al will give everyone his 3d dose of therapy, works every-time, you will fell like a new person, ...really. 

See ya all there.


----------



## lastcall21

After my trip to Bahamas to rest and relax and relieve some cabin fever,,,i will be all geared up for March Madness.

18 days and counting!!!


----------



## BowWhisper

This will be my first time attending considering Big Al tolds us at one of the shoots last year it was amazing so we are going to be attending this year.

Hey Big Al is there any hotels left


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*location*

some one please post location with postal code for the gps users and this is a Saturday shoot right...


----------



## JDoupe

Hey Al......

What is the furthest shot going to be for a 14 yr old. I'm going to bring my niece....but we need to set up her pins on her bow. 

Don't need exact....just close to.....

Thanks,

JDoupe


----------



## JDoupe

Ted....address is in first post and I looked up the postal code.....I'm not 100% but I think it's P3A 1M8.


Here's a google map to get you close.....

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=...808,-80.925508&spn=0.007412,0.019226&t=h&z=16


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*location*

1400 hawthorne is just as I`m coming into sudbury from ottawa large hotel on right and used to be greyhound bus station as well lived on auger st near there for a couple of summers when inco was a going concern... thanks...


----------



## #1 big archer

*just a hint!!!*



JDoupe said:


> Hey Al......
> 
> What is the furthest shot going to be for a 14 yr old. I'm going to bring my niece....but we need to set up her pins on her bow.
> 
> Don't need exact....just close to.....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JDoupe


Well the only thing that I can tell you is 20 yards apprx.


----------



## #1 big archer

BowWhisper said:


> This will be my first time attending considering Big Al tolds us at one of the shoots last year it was amazing so we are going to be attending this year.
> 
> Hey Big Al is there any hotels left


Yes there is some rooms left @ the Quality inn. 

We were able to secure special rates of $89.99 at the Quality Inn (390 Elgin) in Sudbury for Friday evening the 19th of March...if you need a room please call the hotel directly at 705-675-1273 -- the group code is 106611 or tell them you are with the Onaping Falls Archery Club.

Act fast to reserve your room if you need one.


----------



## #1 big archer

*here is a pic.*

Here is a pic from last year set up


----------



## #1 big archer

hope to see you there...


----------



## hotwheels

*can we add some more*



ontario moose said:


> family rates.. how about Classichunter , BTMCKAY and myself go as the 3 stooges.. can you take 1$ off of each of us..
> 
> Gilles


make it the seven drwarfs and snow white
i couldn't resist
:wink:
So Sorry

I would like to go but half to check with the boss first
I'm in the area for work (very likley) but the shoot being on the weekend and being gone for the week and the weekend and into the following week maybe grounds for one of my bows meeting a pair of sidecutters around the string area!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*where*

ok first post says 1400 hawthorne dr and then later 1940 hawthorne dr which is it???? thanks driving 6 hours to get there....


----------



## JDoupe

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> ok first post says 1400 hawthorne dr and then later 1940 hawthorne dr which is it???? thanks driving 6 hours to get there....




The school board website has it as 1940 and this thread has it as 1400.

I would not worry too much about the actual nuber as I don't think you can miss the sign out front that has the school name on it. If you are still unsure you can drop me a PM and I'll give you some exact directions to get there.

JDoupe


----------



## #1 big archer

You can see the college is wright off falconbridge road between lasalle blvd and the Kingsway (( witch are the two main roads in the up town of Sudbury...)) I hope this help if not let me know and I'll try to get a google map address for you.
or 
If you contact my wife at the number above((@ the beginning of the thread)) she can give you direction to the exact location...Sorry for that it's my fault...
Id personaly would give the direction but I'm in Toronto for the next 5 week for schooling... and I've been traveling back and forth on the weekend to get the shoot ready.


----------



## JDoupe

GPS Co's are N46'31'03.6 W80'55'36.2

Here is what it looks like from Falconbridge Road.


http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=...noid=DFcvgYpnny_gNEf5iR4VuQ&cbp=12,16.78,,0,5


----------



## JDoupe

Thanks for the info Al......Can't wait to see what you have set up for this year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*???*

there will be archery signs out I hope as a college is pretty big???


----------



## JDoupe

It's a High School. There is a main enterance that everyone will be going in and out of. Believe me....if you can find most of the other 3D courses in Ontraio....you'll find the doors to this place.

One of the only shoots that is so popular that they have security at the doors at all times! 

I always feel bad when they stand there and open the doors for me.........


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*thanks*

Said college, here in ottawa a college has 7-10 buildings so you can look around a long time and some buildings are off site as well.. signage and directions are the most talked about thing at tournaments.... ask any tournament director poor or wrong directions are the biggest problem.. that and no food strangely enough...lol lol .. hope to be there...


----------



## #1 big archer

*food*

What can I say about the food.So far no complaints.


----------



## #1 big archer

*pics of last years shoot*

Do you like?


----------



## isidoreboke

This indoors shoot looks like alot of fun cant wait till the 20 th . i better get outside and start shooting.


----------



## btmckay

Hey Ted just google Solid Gold its right next door:darkbeer:
They have good food for lunch:wink:
On a serious note last year they had a pasta lunch that was 
real good.
Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*gggrrrreat*

can`t wait heading up friday I guess to get a room


----------



## JDoupe

Yea,

Brains always goes next door for lunch...I don't know why. The food at the shoot is really good as well!

Just messin' with ya Brian!!!! You gonna make it up for this shoot?


----------



## btmckay

Planning on it. I'm on course in TO till friday, then come home and 
then head to sudbury saturday morn.
I can't go next door for lunch, the boss is with me:tongue:
Brian


----------



## #1 big archer

*that elk*

If you're interested to see that elk run. Just click the site below:

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=65&Itemid=143

It was captured two years ago but it still running...


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Hey Classic*

Hey Ted

When you've passed Coniston on Hwy. 17, keep on going straight through the lights at the by-pass (DO NOT TURN LEFT, OK), then keep going till you get to town and you will turn right onto Falconbrige, keep going for a bit then you will see a sign on the side of the road where you need to turn left, and you will be there.

If you cross a set of tracks, well you just missed it, continue to the lights and across, turn left into the giant tiger parking lot and turn around and back onto Falconbridge road, then back across the tracks, it wont be to far on the right. If you really can't find it, get out of the vehicle and :wave3:jump around with your "I'm from Ottawa sign":wink:, probably someone will help you.

Seee you there, we know you'll make it, Sudbury ain't to big.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*darn it*

just found out can`t make it... thanks for all the directions ... wish I could make as a advocate for a real fun tournament which this one sounds like... 6 moving targets... my kind of shoot... well kudos to the club in advance as I`m sure you guys have earned them.. have a good one for sure!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*back on*

things change we are going again mike got his wife to ok it lol lol lol ..whipped


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*right on*

Way to go Ted. Don't forget your little Ottawa sign.:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*hotel*

we booked hotel mentioned good rate 89 includes pool hot tub gym all the goodies and down town so the night life must be good thanks for the info ...


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Hey Classic*

Ted, you should have a pretty good time, seems there will be a good number of traditional archers attending.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*can`t wait*

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*elk*

went on oaa web site link says click more to see elk wheres the more button on thread there ??????


----------



## JDoupe

Here it is ClassicHunter...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*thanks*

thanks jdoupe not much of a lead needed there maybe a foot or two lol lol .. introduce yourself up in sudbury this weekend .. my memory is bad so it only takes 5 or 6 times to get to know ya...


----------



## #1 big archer

*Thanks*

Thank you J.Doupe I tried to do it that way but it did not work for me lol.
We shall see you there this week end


----------



## Bow bandit

Ready for some MADNESS!!!  Elk killing time.


----------



## JDoupe

24 hours to go!!!.......I really should get out there and sight in at least a couple of pins......


----------



## rsteep

Leaving here at 5am, Al get the coffee ready.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*Elk.*



Bow bandit said:


> Ready for some MADNESS!!!  Elk killing time.


Hey Blake, we're going to have a steel plate in front of it just for you.


----------



## Bow bandit

I am ready! this new Destroyer shoots armor piercing arrows


----------



## thunderbolt

Bow bandit said:


> I am ready! this new Destroyer shoots armor piercing arrows


But they won't go through the boards of a hockey rink:wink:


----------



## Bow bandit

Al can you give me a call i sent you a pm with my number.


----------



## JDoupe

Anyone else up? Tought maybe Rick might be up getting ready for the ride down from Timmins.

Drive safe coming down....see everyone in a few hours!!!


----------



## rsteep

I'm up nowukey:


----------



## #1 big archer

*Twas the morn of the shoot...*

when all through the gym, not a 3D was moving, not even a ring.
The butts were in place with care, the coffee was ordered, the canteen was was ready in hopes all the archers are all nice and steady.
When all of a sudden the doors flew open: ON ANDY, ON ROCH, ON RENEE, ON DWAYNE, COME ON JIM-BOWS, COME ON LIFETIME...IT'S TIME TO PLAY!!!

Welcome one and welcome all, my wife Sue and I hope you don't fall......

CAUSE THE ELK IS GONNA GETCHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe

My goal is to get a 10 on the Elk at least once today!!!!!


----------



## isidoreboke

just came back from march madness shoot. It was alot of fun,food was good and it was well done. thanks onaping fall archery club.........Skyler


----------



## rsteep

Kudos to Al and the gang, we had a great time again, even though things got lound (Moe and Brian know what I'm talking about). Had a great second round going after getting rid of the coffee shakes of the morning round, had shot 7x's out of 13 targets then shot a 5 on the moving elk and fell apart. We will be back:thumbs_up


----------



## btmckay

Rick
I have no idea what you are talking about:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## tim dodds

*Fun*

Hey Al and Sue, just wanted to tell you that the shoot was a great time. Hope it was a success for your club. It was a very well hosted event and your club deserves Kudo's for your hospitality. Thanks to fellow shooters Gerald, Dave and Derrick for the excellent day.


----------



## ontario moose

*awesome*

Good job all the crew that helped.. Big Al you are a awesome leader to get the job done!.. 

I met up with some old friends and met some new ones

I'm looking for the AT handle(if he has one) for the gentlemen that announced there was going to be a tournament in New Liskeard.. Brian M. I think he was shooting close to you in the afternoon and he may hunt with Dwayne D. I want to add him to my contacts

You can put me down for 2011 and beyond.. this shoot ranks amongst the best indoors I've been to. You can tell by the turnout.

Gilles


----------



## dcraw

Congratulations to Al and all of the volunteers on a great shoot again.
It sure was good to see such a large turnout.

Blake it was nice shooting wiht you for the day and sorry about the arrows

Gilles, it was nice to meet you at the shoot and if your looking for me the handle is above

Don


----------



## btmckay

Gilles
That was Don Crawford
I do believe he is on here but am not sure what his handle is 

Al your club did an awesome job especially considering that you went 
from 100 shooters last year to almost 150 this year you handled all
the snags awesomely 
Brian


----------



## Guest

*March Madness*

Al and Gang,

Bigger and better again this year, Al, March Madness is the best way to welcome in Spring. The course was challenging, the food great and the chance to watch top shooters was entertaining. Guess your only problem is going to be staging an even bigger event next year.

Thanks to Gilles for spotting my off the rest arrow. Phew!

John, aka Buddy.


----------



## #1 big archer

*March madness results*

Holy Cow what a turn out!!! We were expecting 100 shooters but 139????? Thank you to everyone that travelled near and far to participate. From all of the replies and word on the street it seems that everyone had a great time even if there were a few hiccups; but you know what they say, you have to make a few mistakes in order to learn and grow….

We personally would like to thank the following people who we believe are the backbone of why March Madness is such a success. Without your help and dedication to the Onaping Falls Archery Club, this club would not be as successful as is it. The words thank don’t seem like enough, we truly hope you know how much we appreciate you: 

Ron Morrison - Volunteer of the Year
Don Ringrose
Andy Bourgeois
Rene Brouillette
Roch Brouillette
Jim Dopson
Andrea Dopson
Roger Soucy
Tom Guse
Kyle Guse

A Special Thank you to these following wonderful people who too have given their time and energy to help this shoot but who have also on countless events stepped up to the plate and wanted to help and make such events a great success. Without you ….well without you we just wouldn’t be able to do what we do: 

Dwayne Deevey
Anita Guse
Brian Antonioni
Dwight Pierce
Spencer Pierce
Brenda Barrett
Andre Corriveau
Cinzia Gallina
Amanda Gallina

We can’t forget about the companies and people who have donated supplies and materials. Thank you to:
Lifetime Sports
W. Dopson Insurance
Kelly Lake Building Supplies
Jim Bow’s
Wolf’s Den
Tracks & Wheels Equipment Brokers Inc.


First, Second and Third scores of each category are as follows:
Cubs:
1st - Cameron Charbonneau (334)
2nd - Kyle Greenwood (327)
3rd - Spencer Pierce (297)

Cadets:
1st - Phillipe Hamel (394)
2nd - Brian Johnson (359)
3rd - Daniel Lewis (349)

Junior:
1st - Kyle Guse (384)
2nd - Tyler Moises - (300)
3rd - Christopher Gallina (211)

Women’s Bowhunter Limited:
1st - Karen Atkinson (134)

Women’s Open
1st - Sheila Madahbee (358)

Bare Bow:
1st - Erich Eppert (307)
2nd - Sylvain Noel (232)
3rd - Vanessa Gagnon (194)

Cross Bow:
1st - Leonard Cywink (363)
2nd - Leslie Hurtibese (295)
3rd - Gerard Bradley (185)

Traditional:
1st - Eero Laakso (286)
2nd - Ted Ladelphia (270)
3rd - Miguel Boivin (224)

Men’s Masters:
1st - Joe Florent (389)
2nd - Mike Wilson (378)
3rd - John Landrie (371)

Men’s Open:
1st - Brian McKay (403)
2nd - Robert Piette (392)
3rd - Gilles Poulin (384)

Men’s Bowhunter Limited:
1st - Ken McCarthy (342)
2nd - Vince Ientile (335)
3rd - Joesph Pigeon (295)

Women’s Bowhunter Unlimited:
1st - Kyla Johnson (361)
2nd - Pat Barber (359)
3rd - Cathy McKay (352)

Men’s Bowhunter Unlimited:
1st - Blake Kitching (399)
2nd - Dwane Deevey (395)
3rd - Don Crawford (388)

New Tradition Exclusive to March Madness: Annual Trophy of the Top Ten Scorers which will proudly be displayed at Lifetime Sports

THE TOP TEN SCORERS OF 2010 ARE:
1st - Brian McKay (403)
2nd - Blake Kitching (399)
3rd - Dwayne Deevey (395)
4th - Phillipe Hamel (394)
5th - Robert Piette (392)
6th - Joe Florent (389)
7th - Don Crawford (388)
8th - Gilles Poulin (384)
9th - Kyle Guse (384)
10th - Ralph Moises (383)

Thank you once again to each and everyone who supported, helped and participated. 

If the numbers keep growing as they have been next year will definitely be bigger so expect better! Cause remember….

THE ELK IS GONNA GETCHA!!!

Alain and Sue Carriere
[email protected] (we’re on face book)
Box 681
Dowling, ON P0M 1R0


----------



## ontario moose

*this that and other things..*

Sorry Don.. I met so many folks that day I forgot your name. I'll add you to my contacts. Good luck with the tourney in New Liskeard. To bad it's so far for me, I love indoor 3d.

Buddy/Pal.. good think I didn't call you "bride of Frankenstein".. you'd been in trouble.. 

Question?: I'm looking for the name of that gentleman that was displaying the beautiful knives/leather back pocket quiver. does anybody have an e-mail you can PM me.

Gilles


----------



## #1 big archer

There were two gentlemen there who have two separate companies but work very well together. Below is there contact information. Good Luck 

Cote Knives
Guillaume Cote
Elliot Lake, ON
[email protected]


Al's Leather
Al Parker
Blind River Ontario
705-356-3374 telephone
[email protected]


----------



## #1 big archer

*pics*

Now that's a line up...It was a great day all together...


----------



## #1 big archer

*here*

more pics.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*editing*

don`t worry have been busy trip and shoot movie coming... if I hadn`t mentioned before one h_ll of a shoot ... great pasta slowed me right down... lol lol about 20 points worth for a SECOND.. LOL LOL SUPER crowd and kudos to help and organizers .. will be back...


----------



## lastcall21

I had a great time as usual (even if we did have to wait longer) just meant more time for visiting. waiting now for the NEMI Indoor 3D in September (need details).

see ya there


----------

